# ecs M810D



## iyamgary (Oct 23, 2004)

I recently bought this board but dont have software for it ,it has lan and graphics and sound built into it but cant seem to find it anywhere..ANY ideas..????


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

If this is a socket A MB, the ECS M810D, is also know as the K7SOM, or PCChips M810D. PCChips made a number of boards under different names. 

http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWeb/Products/Zoomin.aspx?detailid=317

If this is what you MB looks like, you can download the drivers here:
http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWeb/Downloads/ProductsDetail_Download.aspx?categoryid=1&typeid=4&detailid=79&DetailName=Driver&DetailDesc=K7SOM(1.3)&MenuID=45&LanID=0


----------



## zeeten (Sep 2, 2006)

Need help re: ECS K7SOM+ This motherboard went "totally dead" 3X already. (no post, no boot). I set it aside for a month or 2 and it becomes "alive" again.Reconnected everything and went back to normal. The other day, it "went dead" again (the characters you see in the BIOS became corrupted and it went off) That happened after I've connected a DVD drive. Tried clearing the CMOS and change the CMOS battery and power supply but it's still dead. Anyone who has encountered such (even with other mobo models) and is there a fix for this?


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

zeeten, 
Hello and welcome to TSF.
You might want to start a new thread. This way you will get maximum exposure, and more techs to see your problem.


----------



## EltonMc (Nov 5, 2007)

I have a socket A, M810D motherboard.
I recently upgraded the OS to XP3. A few days ago I noticed that the system is not recognising my CD rom it is a LG Electronics GCR 8532. How can I proceed to reinstall my CD rom.


----------

